# Pittsburgh subway



## Steel City Don (Feb 9, 2012)

We a subway/light rail here, it only goes underground in downtown. Its ok, it is ran by our broke public transit. I have seen Chicago's and recently CTA got a scanner link to listen to the subway and buses online.


----------



## Anderson (Feb 9, 2012)

...I thought the Pittsburgh Subway was a railroad underpass outside Philly?


----------



## Steel City Don (Feb 9, 2012)

Anderson said:


> ...I thought the Pittsburgh Subway was a railroad underpass outside Philly?



Never been to Philly......could be an underpass, but that is not what I was talking about..lol


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 10, 2012)

When I lived in the Pittsburgh area (1997-99), I was in walking distance from the West Library stop, near the end of the Library branch -- so I'm quite familiar with the light rail. Although I've got to go back one of these days so I can ride the Overbrook line, which was closed for (re)construction the entire time I was living there.


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello fellow Pittsburgher.

You're not missing anything on the Overbrook line trainman.


----------



## Steel City Don (Dec 9, 2012)

They have recently closed down some stops, but no major changes


----------

